# Prong Collar



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Has anyone ever had issues with their prong collars failing and coming off? I was out on a hike with Gunner the other day at our usual park and I stopped to read the map, he went to go sniff something and when I pulled him back, the collar just came off, I was horrified with just the leash attached to the collar in my hand and Gunner was free :surprise: The good thing is he didn't realize it as he was so busy sniffing around, I grabbed him right away and attached the leash to his regular collar. Now I'm so paranoid of it happening again that I went and ordered a leash adapter. 

Btw, I have a prong collar with the quick release.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, a weak link or its too loose. They can rub against something and it will fall off, or turning just right so the leash catches/rubs it just so and it comes apart. Take a look at the condition of the links and I wasn't sure if you meant the quick release, but check the condition on that.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

prong, leash, slip lead combo

 split leash to attach to a backup collar & prong

prong links sewn into a normal leather collar to make it easier to put on and prevent weak links causing it to fall off


You're far from the only one, it's a "thing" with specific products sold to prevent just the situation you had.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, a weak link or its too loose. They can rub against something and it will fall off, or turning just right so the leash catches/rubs it just so and it comes apart. Take a look at the condition of the links and I wasn't sure if you meant the quick release, but check the condition on that.


It actually came off from the quick release, that's the way I always put it on and off, doing it from the links is too hard for me. Maybe I wore it out??? But I put it back together when I got home and pulled and tugged on it and it didn't release, I even took him out yesterday for a short walk and training and it was fine. I don't know how or why it did it...:frown2:


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Tennessee said:


> prong, leash, slip lead combo
> 
> split leash to attach to a backup collar & prong
> 
> ...


Thanks Tennessee, I actually just ordered this one Prong Collar Leash Adapter


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> Thanks Tennessee, I actually just ordered this one Prong Collar Leash Adapter


Yep! The prong collar adapter is the way to go.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> Thanks Tennessee, I actually just ordered this one Prong Collar Leash Adapter


I could really use that for prong and tracking where I run two leashes....

Shucks, now I'm buying one :rofl:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> prong, leash, slip lead combo
> 
> split leash to attach to a backup collar & prong
> 
> ...


I really should have gotten into the dog accessories business. Those are awfully expensive....


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

You need a Herm Sprenger prong collar, not the ones you find at Petco. Rarely have I ever had a Herm Sprenger come off. I can't remember one time in over twenty years of using Herm Sprenger prong collars that one ever popped off or came apart. I've seen it happen with other collars. I inspect the fit and links each time I put the collar on and I work dogs in prong collars everyday. I do everything from obedience, bite work and tracking with a prong collar. I have had the some of the same collars since the 90's. 

I do not like the Slip lead combo or attachments or leashes with a double snap. AS shown in the links above. It is going to gum up the works and the correction from the prong will not be as effective. I also do not like the prongs with quick disconnects or french snaps. If you want to use another collar as a safety, use a nylon slip collar that is a little oversized and hook both to your leash. Only one leash and snap. 

You need to get a high quality prong, a Herm Sprenger, and inspect the collar every time you put it on. Make sure that every link is in place, snug, not bent or loose. The collar needs to be high on the neck and should not spin around or be loose.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I really should have gotten into the dog accessories business. Those are awfully expensive....


Leerburg..... lol

DIY would be easy though, get some milspec nylon from the surplus store double the length you need. Get two clasps and a metal ring from lowes. Double over and place clasps on either end and ring in middle. Sew on either side of all 3 to keep them in place. 

Sell for $30 on the internet ?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmm.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the HS quick release prong also and it has released for no apparent reason until I figure out that the collar was moving a little and the release claw was actually inching towards the hole and slipping through causing it to open. I did take a link out to tighten the collar and I keep an eye on the position of the clasp.

It's a minor pain in the neck but my fingers aren't as strong as they use to be so the regular HS isn't an option for me.

Keep an eye on yours and see if it's doing the same thing.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lola Limited ? Secret Powers
This is the prong we have, since it's securely stitched into the nylon collar the backup is built in. Ours is 5 years old and is good as new.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> Thanks Tennessee, I actually just ordered this one Prong Collar Leash Adapter


Hey Gunner, I looked at your pics on another thread. The prong is way too loose and with the flat collar, it kinda gives it a flat surface to enable it to come apart or at the right angle, release the quick release. That can also give it a surface to bend and weaken the links. I don't cinch it high and tight like the leerburg pics, but it can't be so loose that its down on his shoulders. I thought leerburg pushed nylon chokes as a back up? Kinda like the ones you can get for 5 bucks any place else:

https://www.jjdog.com/braided-nylon...MIlsWf0YfO1QIVx2F-Ch1iMQRsEAQYAiABEgK5MfD_BwE


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Hmmm.


If it doesn't come in coyote brown or multicam I'm not interested, not tactical enough. 

I'm presenting an image here ma'am! How will people know me and my dog operate, hard, if my gear ain't Gucci?


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> You need a Herm Sprenger prong collar, not the ones you find at Petco. Rarely have I ever had a Herm Sprenger come off. I can't remember one time in over twenty years of using Herm Sprenger prong collars that one ever popped off or came apart. I've seen it happen with other collars. I inspect the fit and links each time I put the collar on and I work dogs in prong collars everyday. I do everything from obedience, bite work and tracking with a prong collar. I have had the some of the same collars since the 90's.
> 
> I do not like the Slip lead combo or attachments or leashes with a double snap. AS shown in the links above. It is going to gum up the works and the correction from the prong will not be as effective. I also do not like the prongs with quick disconnects or french snaps. If you want to use another collar as a safety, use a nylon slip collar that is a little oversized and hook both to your leash. Only one leash and snap.
> 
> You need to get a high quality prong, a Herm Sprenger, and inspect the collar every time you put it on. Make sure that every link is in place, snug, not bent or loose. The collar needs to be high on the neck and should not spin around or be loose.


 @Slamdunc It is a Herm Sprenger, we got it at Pet Food Express. This is actually the second time it happens, the first time was a long time ago when we first got it and I thought it was because we were using it wrong (it was too big) but the trainer we are woking with adjusted it so I thought we were safe.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Heartandsoul said:


> I have the HS quick release prong also and it has released for no apparent reason until I figure out that the collar was moving a little and the release claw was actually inching towards the hole and slipping through causing it to open. I did take a link out to tighten the collar and I keep an eye on the position of the clasp.
> 
> It's a minor pain in the neck but my fingers aren't as strong as they use to be so the regular HS isn't an option for me.
> 
> Keep an eye on yours and see if it's doing the same thing.


 @Heartandsoul thanks, ill have to check on that, but his is as snug as can be now. I think I'll feel safer when I get the adapter.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

@Steve Storm those pictures with the prong all loose are prior to April. We hired a trainer who corrected that right away but removing a few links, it now sits tight and high on him however, it is a possibility that while he was standing next to me before I pulled him, it might have slipped down and was over his flat collar?

Wish I would of seen that link before I ordered the leerburg for $30+......


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> @Heartandsoul thanks, ill have to check on that, but his is as snug as can be now. I think I'll feel safer when I get the adapter.


I wouldn't use that adapter or spend $30 on it. That adapter is a waste of money and will not give the desired effect. The link Steve provided above is what I was talking about, a nylon slip collar, slightly oversized connected to the same snap on the leash as the prong collar. Trust me, either return that silly adapter and get your money back or throw it in the trash. I wouldn't use it with a prong, it basically makes the prong useless. Go with the nylon slip collar, simpler, cheaper and far better.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> @Steve Storm those pictures with the prong all loose are prior to April. We hired a trainer who corrected that right away but removing a few links, it now sits tight and high on him however, *it is a possibility that while he was standing next to me before I pulled him, it might have slipped down and was over his flat collar?*
> 
> Wish I would of seen that link before I ordered the leerburg for $30+......


Gunner, if it is fitted properly, which would be tight, it wouldn't be able to slip over his flat collar.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Here are few pics of how it fits now, you guys think it's still too loose?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks like it is close, it is definitely to far down on the neck. The third picture it looks too big, by one link. It should be right under the mandibles, high up under the chin and ears. Is he wearing an E collar also? 

Nice looking dog.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> It looks like it is close, it is definitely to far down on the neck. The third picture it looks too big, by one link. It should be right under the mandibles, high up under the chin and ears. Is he wearing an E collar also?
> 
> Nice looking dog.


Ok, now that I feel it, I guess one less ink would really tighten it up. I'll try that! Yes he is, it's the Dogtra 1900 and has really helped a lot in his training as well.

Thanks, he is my handsome boy!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

How old is Gunner?


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

He just turned 2 and has so much energy but has gotten a lot better with the training and he is maturing a bit.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

What size prong is that? The individual link looks big to me for some reason


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

I believe it's 18-inch but it may be 20, can't remember for sure.,,,,


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Gunnertheterrorist said:


> I believe it's 18-inch but it may be 20, can't remember for sure.,,,,


No. The link itself. Not the length of the entire prong chain.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

oh sorry about that, looks like they're 1 1/2 inches.


----------

